# Pizza Fattie with Q-Vue



## czarcastic (Jun 19, 2011)

Up until now all the fatties I have made have been of the "breakfast" variety (with maple sausage, bacon, etc.) and today I wanted to try something different.

I've seen a number of posts about Pizza fatties so I thought I would try my hand at making one for dinner.

Started with some of my home-made sweet Italian sausage 








Then a layer of shredded mozzerella







topped with a layer of pepperoni







Sliced Roma Tomatoes and fresh basil from the garden







...a little more cheese







Rolled up like sushi so that the layers would "pinwheel," then placed in the smoker running at a steady 275°-300° with cherry and pecan woods

Locked...







...and loaded







About an hour in, I turned it over on to its back, and let it cook the rest of the way.







Ready in 2-1/2 hours







Left to cool and put into fridge until dinner time.  

About an hour before dinner, wrapped the whole thing in some fresh pizza dough from Publix.  Brushed with garlic butter/parmesean/parsley







baked until "Golden brown and delicious."







The reveal....







Plated with some warm marinara sauce and some extra grated parmesean...







.

Dinner is served.


----------



## tyotrain (Jun 19, 2011)

Man O Man that looks great.. Real nice job i bet it was tasty


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 19, 2011)

You got the whole family drooling!  Fatties taken to a whole new level!   I'm jealous that I didn't think of it first!!  :sausage:


----------



## shiz-nit (Jun 19, 2011)

I'd hit that


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 19, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## smokeydrewsky (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm sold!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 20, 2011)

MMMMMMMM

Pizza Fatty


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 20, 2011)

Great idea, that's right at the top of my list!


----------



## alaskanbear (Jun 20, 2011)

MY Gawd, I think my colestrol just shot up 30 points by looking--drooling may have alleviated 5-7 points.. Darn, that looks good, gonna have to give it a whirl soon!! Thanks..


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## lowbass (Jun 20, 2011)

Great job, I'm adding this to my list.


----------



## pdx210 (Jul 7, 2011)

ok, that made me hungry !


----------



## meateater (Jul 7, 2011)

The dough is a nice touch.


----------

